# Decent deal on the sportsman 800/1000w inverter generator 11-10-18 only



## spork (Jan 8, 2013)

Sams club has a one day sale on these little generators. They also have 2 larger ones, but as with any inverter generator the price goes up quickly with increased capacity.

https://www.samsclub.com/sams/one-day-only-event/15990825.cp?clubId=6426&limit=48&offset=0&rootDimension=brand%253ASportsman&searchCategoryId=15990825&selectedFilter=all&sortKey=p_sales_rank&sortOrder=1&viewMode=grid

I have one of the small ones and its been great. Super quiet in comparison to my regular generator and ran for about 6 hours on a half gallon of gas. For $150 its hard to beat. I bought 2 of them today. One will get stored away as a back up, the other I got for a friend that couldn't get his Sams Club account to work right.


----------

